# Bottom feeders for 30 gal



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

So I have a 30 gal set up with a sand substrate, fake plants, a betta, and 5 blackskirt tetras so far (planning to get 3-5 more). I would like to get some bottom feeders such as plecos, loaches, or algae eaters. Of course they cannot grow too big, and they must be compatible with my current fish. The guy at Big Al's suggested aome algae eaters, but I've heard that they "kiss" other fish and I'm not sure if they would be compatible with the fish I have now. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

30 gallon, here's some good bottomfeeders. 
Any type of cories, around 5. Angelicus botia loaches, yoyo loaches, zebra loaches, they're pretty good, we have all these types. 
Clown, rubberlip, bushynose plecos, commonly available ones that stay small. 
A BIG bunch of otoclinus catfish, maybe 10 or so. They're tiny but effective


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, do not get the fish labeled "algea eater" because they are probably Chinese Algea Eaters, which will grow to be very mean. Cories and loaches are great. Don't forget Kuhli loaches! Do you care if they are bottom feeders that hide during the day? If you don't want that then cories are the best choice.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Got some albino cories, they're so cute!

Since I have a sand substrate, are there any species that "flip over" the sand? I'd like for some to dig around and keep the tank safe from gasses.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Kuhlis will bury themselves sometimes. Malaysian Trumpet Snails. 
Horseface Loaches definitely will  Ours spends most of his daytime with just his little snoot sticking out


----------



## Rider14 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've got a couple Cories and an albino bristlenose pleco. The pleco is full grown at about 2.5 inches, which was the whole idea....he keeps things pretty clean, algae wise and doesn't bother any of the other fish.

Oddly enough, its one of my young mollies that pecks at one of the cories...odd.


- Dan


----------



## bobdobs (Feb 2, 2010)

I love bottom feeders, alot of women say I am a bottom feeder......


----------

